# Racism



## VVoltz (Feb 25, 2008)

***Let's please share ideas in a polite way, this topic was solemnly to discuss a concept, nothing more***

Don't get me wrong, but I am yet to comprehend the concept of "racism". Talking with the few people I know here (native americans I mean), I've been told "racism" is the fact to actually pre judge a group of people only because how they look or the color of their skin.
First of all, I gotta say that I seriously think we are all human beings, we are all all equals in body and mind. While "equals" there is also the fact that physically each person is different, some are bald, fat, short, tall, skinny, etc. If there is a group of people in a line, and I have to refer to one of them, I will probably chose the most distinguishable feature to actually differentiate the person; but it seems tat some times doing that is considered racist, and I truly, deeply would like to know why?

I am aware that this country had some issues with slavery and a lot of people was discriminated just because of the color of their skin, there is anger and recent on their hearts, with good reason maybe, they sometimes were savagely treated like animals or worse.
But no one can deny that things are changing, no one can deny that, off course there are a lot issues to be resolved yet, but a progress is being made each day.
The problem is that, few people realize that new minorities are also suffering, although in not the same degree, from the so called "racism", with that in mind, the term kinda looses meaning to me, but while the concept if fully applicable to a modest Salvadorian  worker that enters a Bloomingdale's store.
If you don't quite "get me", just watch the movie "Crash". And I'm not talking about Hispanic people only, but from all the new minorities.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with you. I find everyone the same, and treat everyone the same.

On another note, although I've lived in Canada for almost 5 years, I haven't encountered any racism toward the asians, but just lots of stereotypical statements, such as 'Asians are smarter than others'.  Like most of Asians, I get that a lot.


----------



## notnarb (Feb 25, 2008)

IMO stereotypes come from truths that disappear after 2-3 generations.  For example, if an adult Mexican comes to this country, most likely he won't know English, and not have proper schooling, therefor, he won't be able to get a good money making job.  His children will be born poor, and may or may not get an education.  Regardless, the second generation will learn English and get a better job, and then raise the third generation right by making them go to school, whereupon (yea I was amazed too when spell check didn't get that) they become successful, functioning members of society.  Asians tend to come from cultures that put a good deal of worth on working hard (coupled with the trouble required to move here), which is then passed to the second generation, which then tries really hard at school, becoming really smart, but annoyed at their parents for doing so, therefor they raise their children at around a normal level.  The third generation is also where most mixes occur, due to the fact that the second generation usually speaks English, further encouraging them to come close to the norm for the country.

I currently live in San Diego and go to a school that is ~45% Hispanic and ~20% Asian, and most of the people in my AP classes are either 3rd gen Hispanics or 2-3 gen Asians, and I find most, if not all, of them are, for lack of a better term, 'normal'

EDIT: lol wall o text, oops


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm not posting in this topic cause I don't want to get banned !

/Also in before someone says a racial slur !


----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I feel people think that think higher of themselves because they're a certain skin color are fools. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Martin Luther King spoke so much truth...


----------



## notnarb (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> Well, I feel people think that think higher of themselves because they're a certain skin color are fools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin Luther King was a lady chaser


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 25, 2008)

No, that's called prejudice, which is why it is a separate word. Racism is when you treat someone differently (usually negatively) because of the color of their skin.

@Notnarb: Wow, MLK liked women. Amazing; was he not allowed to be a human male?


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> No, that's called prejudice, which is why it is a separate word. Racism is when you treat someone differently (usually negatively) because of the color of their skin.
> 
> @Notnarb: Wow, MLK liked women. Amazing; was he not allowed to be a human male?


But "race" as I understand is not only about skin, but also about ethnicity, isn't it?


----------



## notnarb (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> @Notnarb: Wow, MLK liked women. Amazing; was he not allowed to be a human male?
> 
> No, this makes him even MORE awesome
> 
> ...


Skin color is linked to many other features (ie hair color / type); ethnicity and skin color go hand in hand


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 25, 2008)

Martin Luther King had a DreamCast.
Notnarbs post made me think of iPods... 3rd Gen Hispanic lol.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @Notnarb: Wow, MLK liked women. Amazing; was he not allowed to be a human male?
> ...



Haha, okay.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 25, 2008)

can't wait for next gen...wait wait, what the hell are we talking about?


----------



## notnarb (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> can't wait for next gen...wait wait, what the hell are we talking about?


5th Gen can appear in videos XD (someone go look up what 'gen' Bill Cosby is, he was the first black man on TV not used to portray stereotypes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > can't wait for next gen...wait wait, what the hell are we talking about?
> ...



What are you talking about? I thought all black men were rich doctors!


----------



## m3rox (Feb 25, 2008)

To me, the only people who are truly racist in the United States, are the African-Americans.  Us white people (except for a select few) have long gotten over any racial boundaries.  But the black people keep bringing it up, day after day.  They just can't let anything go.  If one of them is arrested by a white cop, they claim racism (note, this doesn't apply to any other race arresting a black person).  If a black kid is beaten up by a white kid, it's racism (note, this doesn't apply to any other race beating up a black kid).

It just doesn't end with them.  Every other race doesn't have a problem getting along with people, but they do for some reason.


This is just my opinion based on what I've seen out of the races.


----------



## superkrm (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > can't wait for next gen...wait wait, what the hell are we talking about?
> ...





on tv i think nat king cole came before bill
that generation theory is silly. people are not ipods


----------



## Gman 101 (Feb 25, 2008)

In Australia, we have quite an issue with racism too. When our new Prime Minister Kevin Rudd (awesome guy who has an understanding mind and speaks fluent Mandarin like any person from Beijing) decided to make an apology to the Aboriginal peoples for the past wronging of taking children from the Aboriginal families and sending them off to places far away from their communities and in a totally different culture to their own. This was sad because the white people wanted to integrate the Aborigines into the white culture and eventually wipe them out from existence (actual wording of documents).

Another good example of racism in Australia was the Cronulla riot incident (which I believe was shown on American, British and Hong Kong TV a long while ago). This was when the white people along Cronulla (where there are many beaches) started rioting against the Middle Eastern people who lived in the area and visited the beaches there. Many people damaged property and bashed the nearest "Leb" they could find. It was horrendous to hear our _then_ Prime Minister John Howard to say that "We don't have a problem with racism in Australia" (John Howard was a bastard Prime Minister and screwed up lots of things).

Being Chinese myself, there is quite a bit of racism coming from white Australians ('specially in New South Wales, 'cos that's where I can find most of the racism). It's a bit hard with people thinking I don't speak English properly and that I'm weird 'cos I'm not white (I was born in Australia and my mother tongue is English). Other people just treat us plain bad by giving exceptions to other white people. One example is in buses, where the bus driver will let the non-Asian people from the another school get on while our school (which I might add... is notoriously known to be full of Asians...) is rejected. Really pisses me off because the bus companies won't give a damn and would probably blame you instead for no reason.

Well that's enough of my ranting.


----------



## Searinox (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmmm... haven't seen any forms of racism around here. Perhaps occasional swastikas graffitti'd on walls, but over here it's extremly rare to see an asian and even rarer to see an african american. As for myself well... I think I actually have a 'phillia for other races. Seriously, asians and blacks are hhhhot dude!


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 25, 2008)

Philias are generally associated with non-sexual or strange things.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Feb 25, 2008)

You know, the most racism I've gotten in Japan is from Americans.  I went to the mall to meet my friends Alisa and Kanako over the weekend and some stupid military guys asked really loudly if I (they might have referred to me as an "it") was American or Japanese.  I was dressed Japanese, I suppose, but I am brown and I drive a Japanese car (all the base people have special plates, though I'd be impressed if the people who accosted me could read).

How effing rude.  It really makes me want to stay in Japan and not go back to the States.  Nearly all the Japanese people I've met have been really understanding; even when I have weird things like not eating pork and not drinking.  It's the Americans that have really been racist towards me.


----------



## CCNaru (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> I was dressed Japanese, I suppose, but I am brown.
> 
> How effing rude.Â It really makes me want to stay in Japan and not go back to the States.Â Nearly all the Japanese people I've met have been really understanding.



Japanese people, understanding? There's a different reason that Japanese are nice to black people, and it's definitely not because they're understanding - they're hardcore racists (at least people who think they're worse off than them).

unless you're tanned japanese, i'm not sure what you are :/

---

and there are all kinds of philias

---

back on topic, yeah, i'm kinda racist. I hate where i'm from, and I treat all these people with stereotypes until proven otherwise. I see what I see, and unless they act to deserve my respect (not TRY to, but i mean, like just out on the streets, act like you want to be respected in public), i'll haev the same stereotypes and treat them that way. also, 4chan


----------



## kikuchiyo (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, since you don't know what I am I will explain: I am one of the people that Japanese people are supposed to be racist against.  I don't know where you get your ideas from, but I have had almost no bad experiences here (and I've lived here now for a year and a half - the only thing that even vaguely comes to mind is one of my middle school girls shouting "our new teacher's Indian!" when I first went to the school - and no, that is not my country).  Most of the people I've dated have been Japan born and raised and they had no problem with my race.  When I've gone back to my parents' home country, I met many Japanese people doing NGO and aid work.

Not all Japanese people are racist nor have I really experienced any racism here from Japanese people.  What you've just said is that 127.4 million people living in this country are bigots.  I can tell you right now, as my job puts me in a lot of international events, that you are VERY mistaken.  

Like I said, and your comment backs me up, the most racism I've ever seen has been from Americans.  That's not to say all Americans are racist (not by a long shot - I grew up in the solid south and there was a lot of racism but a lot of southern manners as well), but in my life American racists have been the worst.  That said, I do love America as a place where immigrants from many countries can go and enjoy life.  



QUOTE(CCNaru @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Japanese people, understanding? There's a different reason that Japanese are nice to black people, and it's definitely not because they're understanding - they're hardcore racists (at least people who think they're worse off than them).
> 
> unless you're tanned japanese, i'm not sure what you are :/


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, over here, we have something weird cause most of the population is not "pure".. almost every person is a little bit black or a little bit indian (native.. not.. from India).. and still you see a lot of discrimination against black people. We also here some discrimination with the people from Northeast of Brazil, which is one of the most poor regions of our country, so we have a lot of people coming from there to the South (which is the richest region).. it's kinda like mexicans that go to the US for work.. 

Anyway, racism over here is a subject that most people are really afraid to talk.. we had the same slavery problem that the US had, I think here it was bigger cause slavery ended only in 1888, if I'm not mistaken that happened a lot earlier in North America.

Whatever, I've seen some very intelligent and competent black people and some really dumb and lazy asians.. what really matters is the color inside of you


----------



## azotyp (Feb 25, 2008)

Racism mostly occures on image boards where people are anonymous . I see it every day , especially in image board with 4 in the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. From what I see there, there are lot's of racists there that dont like jews,afroamericans etc.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> To me, the only people who are truly racist in the United States, are the African-Americans.Â Us white people (except for a select few) have long gotten over any racial boundaries.Â But the black people keep bringing it up, day after day.Â They just can't let anything go.Â If one of them is arrested by a white cop, they claim racism (note, this doesn't apply to any other race arresting a black person).Â If a black kid is beaten up by a white kid, it's racism (note, this doesn't apply to any other race beating up a black kid).
> 
> It just doesn't end with them.Â Every other race doesn't have a problem getting along with people, but they do for some reason.



While I do not disagree with the fact that there are sometimes outcries of racism where there really is none, I think your whole statement goes a little bit too far. Just look at the difference between two people, one black, one white, committing the same crime. The black person will get a more severe punishment. 
Look at how wealth is divided in the states, black people are still poor, not a little bit, but to a far extreme. 
Look at the difference of how valuable a degree is in the hands of a white person compared to a black person. The white person will be able to find a job more easily. 
Look at fucking New Orleans.
Look at how many times black people are being pulled over by the police compared to white people.
Look at the aggression against black people, cause I tell you. It still happens. 
There is still a lot of racism going on in the states. People often forget the sixties are not that long ago. People who lived back then are still alive and seriously, people don't change that quickly.

Yes, they cry racism a little bit too often maybe, but can you really blame them when there is still such big scale racism going on? For them, it just all piles on top of each other. 



It doesn't happen with any other race? Erm, mexicans?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 25, 2008)

@VVolts, correct if I'm wrong.. but afaik in Bolivia, almost the entire population has the same ethnicity right?


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 25, 2008)

kikuchiyo, are you japanese ?


----------



## Westside (Feb 25, 2008)

Even in Uzbekistan we have many people who look down upon Kazakhs because of their history.  Kazakhs used to be nomads and Uzbeks were the first to settle down so whenever an Uzbek see a Kazakhs they would bring up a subject about how unrefined they are.  Now we are a brother nationality so I think it's rather stupid that we are doing this.

Unfortunately, this is kinda true:


----------



## usmagen (Feb 25, 2008)

being an immigrant worker for teh longest time it sucks big time when potential employers look upon nationality as a credential for employment, particularly in my field of work where creativity is the biggest asset. ive seen too much talent go to waste as unemployed/disregarded individuals when companies have a very high preference for certain nationalities.

^also, the other thing more destructive than racism is crab mentality. sux.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've been told "racism" is the fact to actually pre judge a group of people only because how they look or the color of their skin.
> 
> According to the UN:
> 
> QUOTEthe term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life



So racism then would be  based upon race, colour, descent, national or ethnic origin, following the UN's definition? Solid enough to capture all cases of racism I think. 

Of course, other minorities are being discriminated upon. But this hatred does not have the same basis, not that that makes it any more excusable of course.


----------



## superkrm (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> You know, the most racism I've gotten in Japan is from Americans.Â I went to the mall to meet my friends Alisa and Kanako over the weekend and some stupid military guys asked really loudly if I (they might have referred to me as an "it") was American or Japanese.Â I was dressed Japanese, I suppose, but I am brown and I drive a Japanese car (all the base people have special plates, though I'd be impressed if the people who accosted me could read).
> 
> How effing rude.Â It really makes me want to stay in Japan and not go back to the States.Â Nearly all the Japanese people I've met have been really understanding; even when I have weird things like not eating pork and not drinking.Â It's the Americans that have really been racist towards me.








 not to say Americans haven't been racist to you, but where is the racist part in  your story?  It seemed more like an ignorant man than a racist.  Most of the racism I have recieved started with a slur or being ignored.  It was not a question of minority or race.  But, it is probably one of those situations where you had to be there to get the context.  Oh well, we military guys aren't all stupid.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 25, 2008)

Havent encounterd that much. But in my new class its really odd to be one of the three different persons. Everyones black except of me and 2 other girls. It doesnt bother me at all. But it looks like that the Somalians are the ones that are racis towards us(I DO NOT WANT TO OFFEND ANY SOMALIANS, IF ANY OF THEM ARE IN THE FORUM).
Well I just get along with most of my classmates, but still I feel somethings presence, they are not 100% free minded towards us.

Anyways i dont think much of that.
Everyones same, we use same medicine, we are all HOMO SAPIENS => Predators: MUHAHAHA


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "When our new Prime Minister Kevin Rudd (awesome guy who has an understanding mind and speaks fluent Mandarin like any person from Beijing)
> 
> (John Howard was a bastard Prime Minister and screwed up lots of things)."
> 
> ...



I dont believe in saying sorry myself, which in turn does not mean i am not sympathic to what happened. I just dont hold myself responsible.
so does that make me a racist?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 25, 2008)

Racism....in the 1960's from what I understand if a black person went into a certain neighborhood or bar he would get assaulted by white people...I didn't end up being born for another 20 years so I am not to sure what it was like to live in those days but I do know that does not happen anymore....well I have not see it.

In 2000 and up era my experiences of living in America...I have driven down streets and had people throw bricks through my window for me being white....apparently I drove down a "blacks only" street....My Russian friend the other day accidentally went to a "blacks only" club in the city...didn't even know they existed ... and while they didn't get into a fight everybody got off the dance floor...signaling to the four white kids they were not welcome.... 

In Miami....I asked a co worker...who was Hispanic to drive me 5 miles home...I said I'd even give him 20 dollars as I didn't want to wait for a cab...he said No...and when I asked why? He said because he doesn't want to be seen with a white dude in his car.

Racism in America exist...just not the way they portray it on TV.

I wrote a wall of text....but seriously what's the point? I have been in this country since I was 15...being an illegal immigrant living here on my own...well....I often lived in areas that were "lower class" so I could save more money to get to where I am now. When I lived in those lower class communities I was often the only white guy which lead to a million stories for me to tell....but I think the above sums up my experiences pretty well.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I dont believe in saying sorry myself, which in turn does not mean i am not sympathic to what happened. I just dont hold myself responsible.
> so does that make me a racist?



There is a difference between holding yourself personally responsible and admitting that what happened was wrong. Up until recently, the Australian government refused to even acknowledge that what happened was wrong. That is what this apology is. An acknowledgement of wrongdoing.

As a government, I don't think you can make such apologies without admitting that the one who did wrong, was the same institution that is now apologizing. Noone is saying that the politicians in the government right now are personally responsible, they just admit people have been mistreated by the Australian government in the past.

If you disagree with the fact that it happened or say that what happened was alright, then you'd be racist. Which you didn't, so you're off the hook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 25, 2008)

anyway, 

its not as simple as being a racist or not a racist.
its a sliding scale.

OVERT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> COVERT.


a simple is example is, you might not dislike asian/french/black/white people in anyway.

but would you feel odd to marry a person of different race, or maybe adopt a child of different race, be friends with people of different race?


things arent always black & white, there is always gonna be racism

I personally dont like the idea that i have said sorry for something i did not do.

and makes me accept blame for a crime i didnt commit, and i can totally understand the views of the former government.

its fair to say its the same institution but its not the same generation, just my opinion


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 25, 2008)

But *you* haven't said sorry for a thing. The government apologized to a group of people who are also a part of your country. 

Imagine the goverment would force through some legislation which made people who earn less than 40000$ a year lose their house. Some taxfuckup or something. Now, for a couple of decades they keep up this legislation cause they are stubborn and refuse to admit they are wrong. Then they abolish the legislation but keep up it was the right thing for another few years. 

Then comes a government who admits it was wrong and apologizes. Does that mean the people who earned more than 40000$ a year are apologizing as well? I don't think so. It's the institution that apologizes to it's own citizens. 

Your own prime minister made that quite clear. He was apologizing for the legislation and what the goverment/parliament did to a group of citizens. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "We apologise for the laws and policies of successive parliaments and governments that have inflicted profound grief, suffering and loss on these our fellow Australians,"


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 25, 2008)

I find it hard to separate yourself from the institution when you vote for the electives. We are afterall a democracy and the government does speak for the people.

Its like comparing it to a company that has sold broken toasters that have caught fire, and are making a press statement.

"we say sorry" it was seen as a nation apologising.

thats why white australians were carrying around "we are sorry" banners.



aslong as the mistreatment is recognised, and seen as a mistake i dont see the need for 'sorry' unless blame is attributed.


now there is call for compensation
if no one is accepting blame, why would the ask for tax payer's money?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 25, 2008)

Is calling someone black racist?


----------



## Westside (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Is calling someone black racist?Â


Is calling someone white racist?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is calling someone black racist?Â
> ...



Is answering a question with a question a answer?


----------



## fischju (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Is calling someone black racist?Â



I know a white guy from africa, technically an "african-american"


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Is calling someone black racist?Â



Not by todays standards.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is calling someone black racist?Â
> ...



But unless he has dual citizenship he is African OR American.


----------



## Westside (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> ...


With your logic, same would apply to black people then.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Black people are black.. white people are white.. simple like that.. 
IMO,  calling someone "african american" is more racist than just saying "black".. 
No one says "european american".. why?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(dakeyras @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To me, the only people who are truly racist in the United States, are the African-Americans.  Us white people (except for a select few) have long gotten over any racial boundaries.  But the black people keep bringing it up, day after day.  They just can't let anything go.  If one of them is arrested by a white cop, they claim racism (note, this doesn't apply to any other race arresting a black person).  If a black kid is beaten up by a white kid, it's racism (note, this doesn't apply to any other race beating up a black kid).
> ...



You are dead-on. Just because a person is black, does not mean they are from Africa. There are pleanty of black people that come from Australia, New Zealand, and other parts of the world. To label them as "African-American" because they are black is prejudice in the least.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can't "look" at any of that stuff because you didn't support your argument with any statistics. Should I just take your word for it?



I'm lazy but I'll give you the statistics on income at least. Seriously though, if you want to know about this kind of stuff, it's not that hard to find out. Just watch the news now and then..or wiki 'racism in the US'. Or whatever.

in 2004:






Edit: made stupid picture work.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(dakeyras @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, well that's a nice chart you've got there, but simple words and a link to the source would suffice.

By the way, it is not a reader's job to research your argument. If you want to make statements that go beyond mere opinion, you will need to provide evidence, otherwise you'll convince nobody.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Feb 25, 2008)

i like to eat sushi


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 25, 2008)

Basically, we've got on to talking about the hypocrisy and short-sightedness of people who try and use "politically correct" terms?


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> @VVolts, correct if I'm wrong.. but afaik in Bolivia, almost the entire population has the same ethnicity right?
> 
> Nop, actually in Bolivia we suffer from regionalism and racism. The country is basically divided by the Andes, in the left side, from where I am we are basically more indian. People from your side of the country, the East is, for living in a wormer place I believe, more white and tall.
> We actually hate each other, seriously, last year we were literally about to get to a civil war, because nobody from the east likes our president Evo Morales, they are racist.
> ...


I don't get that comment, would you please explain?


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2008)

The conversation has turned towards "politically correct" ways of perpetuating differences between people, and perpetuating racial segregation between "us" and "them". Saying "African-American" instead of "black" or even some racial slur isn't solving anything, it is still putting race first, and is part of the problem instead of part of solution.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> By the way, it is not a reader's job to research your argument. If you want to make statements that go beyond mere opinion, you will need to provide evidence, otherwise you'll convince nobody.



Technically true but the argument I was responding against was also not being sourced so I did not feel really pushed to do so myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if you're really interested in the pithole of racism in the US I'd refer you to wikiwikiwikwiki


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> No one says "european american".. why?
> 
> I actually do this occasionally as various governments do not agree with various parents not being from the UK when I apply for jobs, from the MI5 website ( https://www.mi5careers.gov.uk/job.aspx?jobid=48 ) but military and occasionally those who contract to forces (even if the project is somewhere entirely different) have the similar guidlines.
> QUOTETo be eligible to apply, you must meet our residency criteria. You must be a born or naturalised British Citizen and one of your parents must be a British Citizen or have substantial ties to the UK. Candidates must normally have been resident in the UK for 9 out of the last 10 years. This is particularly important if you were born outside the UK. You will nonetheless be considered if you have, for example, served overseas with HM Forces or in some other official capacity as a representative of Her Majesty's Government, studied abroad, or lived overseas with your parents.



Other times just to mess with peoples stats: "I do not have the option on my computer", shame that.

*Political correctness gone mad mentally unbalanced.*
Words have meaning, both literal and inferred. My philosophy is to use both to decide what is meant by the person saying it and similarly for their actions.

VVoltz espouses the concept of everyone being equal in mind, I however have come to the conclusion this is not the case and have decided to separate the world into two groups: idiots and sensible people with peoples actions/philosophy determining where they fall. Basing a decision on skin pigmentation or lack thereof is a fairly stupid idea in my world.
I too have the misfortune of being in my hometown these days and it seems my ventures have left me even more jaded than before so while I tend to treat most places as in between until proven otherwise unless introduced by people I know those in an around my hometown will tend to end up less well received until proven otherwise.


As for my own experiences aside from the job thing above not much on my part as I tend to associate with people I deem sensible, I do however find the notion of "people coming over taking jobs" highly amusing: I am not employed as a pilot as I have not got a clue how to fly a plane (simulation flight sims do not do it for me) i.e. I lack the skills, similarly I do not work in an office as I find such things boring as hell and you would have to compensate me quite a lot for my trouble: i.e. my standards are too high. It strikes me then that you either have to lower your standards or gain some skills.

My observations of what is happening where I have been/ been following looking to go there.

US: Northwest recently, in cities and in the sticks. Not equal chances and I very much doubt any real progress will be made any time soon but you can definitely make a go of it and do well for yourself.
South (New Mexico mainly), been a few years (and quite a lot has happened since from what I have been told) but it seemed to be tolerance and not much more.
Eastern: Atlanta airport put me in a foul mood so I did not pay attention, it did seem to change from one town/city to the next though.

Canada (Western): come but you had better be able to do.

UK: North and Scotland doing well for themselves and South OK too if not as good. London seems to have reverted to the BBC accent or get lost stage (which is fine as it will hopefully lead to a big crash and the reintroduction of something sensible). Not really looked at Eire so I will not comment there. Will probably worsen though as it seems that the effects kicking industry in the head have finally caught up with the economy and making senior vice executive chairman of arsescratching jobs has reached the limit.

Western Europe: Holland and France mainly. Holland seems to welcome just about everyone provided you are not an idiot (where do I sign up)
France: a fair bias towards those that speak the language but provided you can do that it is come one come all.

Scandinavia: come if you like but you had better be damn good at what you do.

Russia: an odd one. Favours the linguistically inclined (especially the more rural areas) but if you are good at what you do then that will be overlooked.

@dakeyras references are nice but wikipedia to quote/paraphrase a person I saw once is generally of the level or someone whose friend once read a vaguely similar reader's digest article.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article730025.ece
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/02/06/th...t_of_wikipedia/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/01/15/wiki_google_ban/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/12/18/th...ipedia_paradox/
and so on and so on.


----------



## superkrm (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> By the way, I can't vote for a rich white man, so I won't be voting for Obama.



lol
I guess, you haven't been able to vote ever.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I take offense to the label African American.  I've never been to Africa or have dual-citizenship.


I'm Amurrican and hate soccer. Yeehawwwww.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i actually like soccer(football).

Do they call black people in the UK, African Britons?
That would be such a cool label.

If I moved there would I be African American Briton, cause that is just too much to say.


----------



## rest0re (Feb 26, 2008)

I never said anything bad to any black people. I was never involved with slavery. Still they call me racist and cracker


----------



## superkrm (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> I never said anything bad to any black people. I was never involved with slavery. Still they call me racist and cracker



When the hell did I call you a "cracker" or a racist?


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> So if I'm brown and tell some other brown kid that he smells like curry or something derogatory, then is that racism too? I mean we're both the same skin color.


But if it's true then it's not racism.

I personally believe that there is absolutely NO excuse for smelling of ANY food, except poor personal hygiene.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 26, 2008)

dakeyras....when was the last time you were in the USA??? Because I think if you were here...say in...the 1950's...I could understand why you think racism against coloured people exist...however since I entered this country in 1995 I have seen quite the opposite of what the text books and media portray...I believe this country is so afraid to be called racist that the white community is walking on egg shells.

*Example 1:*
My favorite comedian Titus asked me at a show to apologize to the black community .... and he actually got these dumb mother fuckers in the audience to do it... I'm like wait a minute... most of us our in our 30's... which means we are ALL born in 1975ish and up..... which means we were all born AFTER THAT SHIT went down.... But everyone has been so fucking brain washed that everyone feels fucking GUILTY and does it....(Except Me...I damn near walked out)
*
Example 2:*
Martha Stuart commits a crime...lying under oath of INSIDER TRADING.
Little Kim commits the same crime....lying under oath of witnessing a MURDER.
So one saw a murder go down and one swiped some cash...both crimes...true...but nowhere near the same level of a fucking crime...the judge afraid to be called a racist gave Little Kim the same sentence as Martha Stuart....his exact words. 

*Example 3:*
The fact that there is a "Blacks Only" club in Chicago... is just...I can only shake my head...there was from what I READ...segregation in the 60's...black only clubs...black only neighborhoods...black only clothing lines...black only television entertainment.... these things all STILL exist.... however it is their choice... they segregate themselves...but all the meanwhile make the white community ashamed to be white...and god forbid a white dude starts up a white entertainment television show...the mobs would be outside his house.

This topic has been discussed to death a million times before....and always ends up closed for obvious reasons....I am proud to be GREEK...I don't give a fuck what colour my skin is....I wear a PROUD TO BE GREEK shirt....however if I wore a Proud to be WHITE shirt...we all know it would be a huge fucking problem...but I don't cause...skin colour is just that...I'd much rather be proud of my heritage that what my skin colour is.

Racism is dead...however I do believe that people believe in stereotypes ... if not Family Guy would not be the hit that it is... but if you can't laugh at a stereotype about yourself (and understand your culture enough to know where the stereotype arrived from) then your the one with problems. Stereotypes derrive from a cultural upbringing...nothing more. Had I grew up in America I probably would have hated feta cheese and lamb and if my buddy Derick grew up in Greece rather than downtown Chicago...he probably would not love watermelon as much as he does...but we both grew up where we did ... and thus the stereotypes are true.


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> dakeyras....when was the last time you were in the USA??? Because I think if you were here...say in...the 1950's...I could understand why you think racism against coloured people exist...however since I entered this country in 1995 I have seen quite the opposite of what the text books and media portray...I believe this country is so afraid to be called racist that the white community is walking on egg shells.
> 
> *Example 1:*
> My favorite comedian Titus asked me at a show to apologize to the black community .... and he actually got these dumb mother fuckers in the audience to do it... I'm like wait a minute... most of us our in our 30's... which means we are ALL born in 1975ish and up..... which means we were all born AFTER THAT SHIT went down.... But everyone has been so fucking brain washed that everyone feels fucking GUILTY and does it....(Except Me...I damn near walked out)
> ...



Sorry weapon, but racism is far from dead. You may not have witnessed it recently but is still very alive and kicking and it really bothers me when people claim that it isn't. True, there isn't as much overt racism now as there was, but to say that it is for sure dead is a folly.

Personally, I'm glad that you haven't had to see it first hand, but not seeing it and it not existing are two different things.

Edit: Now that I've read the whole thread I see that you have seen some things. It's true that racism is a two way street with no version being more acceptable than the other.

And while I'm editing, personally I prefer the term Black to African-American. African-American seems so forced and I find it kind of funny how it has become the de facto term for black people whether they're American or not.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 26, 2008)

And what about homophobia? Or treating poor people different? Bullying, anyone? 

Everyone goes on about racism, but it's not the only fucked up thing out there. I actually think things have changed a whole lot in terms of racism, but nearly every day I see something like "Bloody fags" or X number of women have been killed so far this month by their husbands/boyfriends etc.

I'm not the kind of person that gets offended by "thats so gay", just like I expect people to be fine with terms like "black" or "white". It's what we are. I'm white, end of story. And if I were a lesbian, then stuff like "lesbo" "queer", whatever, should have to be fine by me, but things are different when people are afraid to come out, being beaten up, or being looked down upon. 

In the end it all boils down to: Are you mature enough? 
Being afraid to say "black" will only worsen things.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 27, 2008)

I still don't get the term Racism.
I mean, I understand that is the term that used to discriminate dark-skinned people, even saying something like "dark-skinned" people is racism now.

We can't hide the fact that most of us, look different, am I being "racist" to call a person "fat"?, OK, he wasn't born like that, or his ethnical origins are not from "fat" people. But if you some how change that last term for black, you are being racist, why the actual fat people won't get annoyed?????, I guess it is also about recent, and a lot of it, but hey, I wasn't even born in the 50s!. 

People with glasses, gay people, we are all different, but we are people and above all, we can love and feel pain, so our true nature is the same.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I can't vote for a rich white man, so I won't be voting for Obama.
> ...



Mmm, now THAT's my kinda TV network! W.E.T.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 27, 2008)

this topic makes my brain hurt lets just all agree to hate each other equally


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> this topic makes my brain hurt lets just all agree to hate each other equally



Agreed, Bone-Brain!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

are you races?!







blacks only club shouldn't bother anyone. there are probably 100 white only clubs for every one black only club. in my experience white people never think racism is a big deal and that it doesn't really exist any longer. because the obvious reasons of not having experienced it first hand most likely..

like beedog says racism comes in all shapes and none are acceptable.

LOL just read the rest of weapons post...Weapon, B.E.T. doesn't mean it's only for black people and white people can't watch. It means it has black entertainers. The entertainment/talent is black. hence "*black entertainment* television"


----------



## m3rox (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(dakeyras @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To me, the only people who are truly racist in the United States, are the African-Americans.Â Us white people (except for a select few) have long gotten over any racial boundaries.Â But the black people keep bringing it up, day after day.Â They just can't let anything go.Â If one of them is arrested by a white cop, they claim racism (note, this doesn't apply to any other race arresting a black person).Â If a black kid is beaten up by a white kid, it's racism (note, this doesn't apply to any other race beating up a black kid).
> ...



O B J E C T I O N !!!

Ya know, I'm getting pretty sick and tired of hearing about that little fact.  If black people don't want to be pulled over as much, perhaps they should start obeying the law.  A cop can't tell what race someone is while he's driving behind them, can he?  The only reason people get pulled over (white, black, hispanic, etc.) is because they did something wrong (i.e. an illegal lane change, driving without their lights on at night, broken tail light, etc.).  It's not just white cops pulling them over either, it's cops of all races (yep, including African-American cops :gasp: ).


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dakeyras @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> ...



That is not true, Hispanic are pulled over a lot more and for no reason, believe me, I have seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dakeyras @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> ...



Not true at all.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2008)

umm ok... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone who feels sorry for thier race and think they "got it bad" because of the colour of thier skin needs to lighten up and look how silly they are being  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The world if a rude place if your black,white,brown and so on. Another thing I dont get is when people jump to conclusions take my black south african friend for example, she was walking down to my house and she bumped into these teenage trouble makers so they started throwing stones at her she gets to my house and starts saying they where doing it because she was black! I said "no, if I walked past them I would have got hit with stones also" Everyone cant jump to conclusions if something bad happens to them, think about it. Now another thing if someone calls you the n word and etc (whatever the worst thing you can call your race) who the fuck cares seriously think about how silly they are being and laugh it off. Also this talk "we" and "you" is wrong if im being pefectly honest everyones in the same boat, stop picking out diffrent races and stereotyping them.


ps... lets all laugh at the racists for being dumbasses


----------



## superkrm (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(superkrm @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> ...



ummmm wha....  i dont think u got your own joke

cant vote for a rich white man
just about the majority of the men who have ran for president have been rich and white, so by your joke u wouldnt be able to vote

why am i explaining this?


----------



## cubin' (Feb 27, 2008)

Racism is complicated and annoying to discuss I find. Although I do agree mostly with what VVoltz said. 

Lots of people are racist. Blacks, whites, yellows etc. there's always going to be a segment of all populations that judge people by their 'group' instead of treating each person as an individual.

No group is 'more racist' than another group IMO. Some just hide it better than others.


----------



## Digeman (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Racism is complicated and annoying to discuss I find. Although I do agree mostly with what VVoltz said.
> 
> Lots of people are racist. Blacks, whites, yellows etc. there's always going to be a segment of all populations that judge people by their 'group' instead of treating each person as an individual.
> 
> No group is 'more racist' than another group IMO. Some just hide it better than others.


I completely agree 100%


----------



## TheStump (Feb 27, 2008)

_*Stan*: i don't get it
*Token*: now you get it Stan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Stan*: yeah i don't get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

I can't understand how some of you say "if someone calls you the N word, just don't worry about it, laugh it off".  I'm gunna go ahead and assume you are neither black nor middle aged.

Hear my theory on Racism, if you forcefully stop yourself from calling a black person black, your acknowledging that racism exist and taking part in the concept that people are defined by their skin.
Whether you call or don't call someone (that IS black) black, you are still acknowledging the term 'Black'.  

So in short we are all racists.

and for a long time it will always be a touchy issue for people because the term represents a large variety of negative history's. there is nothing you can do to change it.  Until we all breed into one colour i doubt the concept of racism will disappear, because people try to define themselves to often and use materials, skin, ideals as a way to define themselves as individuals.

I guess its the same as tall people vs. small people. Heightism
or fat people vs. thin people. Weightism

these are all ways of identifying ourselves from someone else.  Then implement the fact that humans can be cruel and often work in groups suggests there will always be ways to outcast people into minorities.

society is a moron.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well whats the diffrence if your black or not? someone calls me a white ho**ey I would laugh in thier face and say "yes im white, so what" Whats the diffrence from being black or white thats the wrong way of thinking, dont you think? Its the same thing no matter what your colour is some people seem to think it can only be towards black people thats untrue seriously. Thats the point I was making I personally dont see why you can say this "I'm gunna go ahead and assume you are neither black nor middle aged." just the point I was making? dont you see thats what racist get a kick out of and people let racists get to them. So really whats the diffrence from me being called a white h**key and a black person being called the n-word(insert all the naughty words you can use to insult someone from a diffrent race)

Also that laugh it off sentence wasn't aimed at the n-word there plenty out there that insult all races.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> ...




It is true actually. There have been numerous investigations because of it because it doesn't mak sense that a culture of people in the minority have higher numbers of people being pulled over. Of course nothing ever came of the investigations though. Nothing ever does with internal affairs unless it's really serious. Just do a google search. It's been on the news.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 27, 2008)

m3rox, do you realize basically what you're saying is "if only _they_ could be more like _us_"?


----------



## TheStump (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> So really whats the diffrence from me being called a white h**key and a black person being called the n-word



You can't possible be serious.  If you believe that you are completely naive.

I guess the quote i took out of south park was perfect for you.

_*Stan*: i don't get it
*Token*: now you get it Stan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Stan*: yeah i don't get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_this quote refers to Token and Stan arguing because Stan's father said n**** on TV and Stan wants Token to forgive his dad and not be angry about it.  Token only excepts Stans condolences when he admits he has no idea how Token would feel, and could not at all relate to his situation and how harmful the word is._


I'm neither black nor middle aged, but i don't going around saying, "dude, i get called cracker all the time, get over it, just laugh it off".


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So if I'm brown and tell some other brown kid that he smells like curry or something derogatory, then is that racism too? I mean we're both the same skin color.
> ...



That is partway biological sinkhead: ever smelt alcohol on someone who had a night out (despite them being 90% over it) or garlic from someone who ate some of that (garlic loaded chilli (con carne) is great by the way). It is to do with pores and release of chemicals. I am told a lot of westerners smell like rotten milk courtesy of cheese and milk products that form a large part of their diet (a lot of Asian people are lactose intolerant).

I did my reply already.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> ...



How old were you when you heard westerners smell like rotten milk from eating cheese? For someone talking about biology it should be pretty obvious that if someone eats fresh cheese it will not go bad in their stomach before their digestive acids dissolve and digest it. It then does not go into their bloodstream and go rotten. How unbelievably silly. 
If you smelled like rotten milk from eating cheese Italy would stink like a dairy farm that you could smell from Ireland.
When you drink alcohol you smell the alcohol in the persons breath. Not the flavor of the liquor. When someone eats garlic you smell the sulfur not the garlic.

According to Hermes's perfumer Jean Claude Ellen, people in each country have their own smell: "In Sydney, people smell like fish, because you eat so much fish here, like the Romans eat garlic, but in Paris it's chicken; these people are eating so many Rhine chickens that in the street you can always smell them.

Funny this information comes from a company selling perfume, no?


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 27, 2008)

Your "digestive acid" idea is partly wrong, but that isn't really the point


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2008)

My apologies, I commented on lack of sources and went and made the same omission. Rotten milk is perhaps a bit strong but a similar effect.
While I would like to reference House I do not think it would be valid so instead I will get some journal references:
An article describing a disorder but it is not a huge leap of logic to apply it to general people and it provides the basis for such a leap:
http://www.sciencenews.org/pages/sn_arc99/5_15_99/bob2.htm


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> My apologies, I commented on lack of sources and went and made the same omission. Rotten milk is perhaps a bit strong but a similar effect.
> While I would like to reference House I do not think it would be valid so instead I will get some journal references:
> An article describing a disorder but it is not a huge leap of logic to apply it to general people and it provides the basis for such a leap:
> http://www.sciencenews.org/pages/sn_arc99/5_15_99/bob2.htm



hehe House.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure that if someone ate enough cheese they would acquire a smell like the sulfur induced smell of garlic, etc.. But, yeah, saying it would resemble rotten milk would be going a bit far hehe


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been away for the past couple of days so I've only just stumbled on this thread.
There's no way I'm gonna read through 6 pages so I'm just gonna give my two cents/pennies/roubles.

Racism is mostly, if not completely, ignorance.
If you ask most racist people why they hate other ethnicities, they usually give a very shallow or non-logical reason.
A very popular one was "They're taking all our jobs.", says unemployed "Jim" who can't be asked to apply for the thousands of jobs available as a cleaner, working a till, stocking shelves...

Although I really don't wish to generalize, it seems that the most racist people are white people. History can back that up.
Even though its not on purpose, it seems that most white people (used to) think of themselves as superior. They enslaved other races and exploit them yet would think of it as a great injustice if something like that would happen to one of their own.
This exploitation still continues to some degree with multibillion dollar companies choosing to open factories in poorer countries to give their workers nearly nothing and pollute their area.

Although Racism is bad, its our nature.
Humans are not equal no matter what you say.
There are those who are stronger, smarter, faster and those who just miss out. Although I did mention white people earlier, its only the natural order of the world. There will be those who take advantage and those who don't. Just how the Romans ruled the world, The Greeks and many other ethnicities. If it wasn't white people, it would've been some other group. There will be wars, famine, prejudice and racism till the end of the world.
Unless humanity can pull itself together, we'll be forced to suffer forever.

One last point I want to make.
Racism is an extreme form of prejudice and prejudice comes from stereotypes. Even though most of us get badly affected by those few who act bad, these stereotypes and prejudices came from somewhere.
Even though there are many factors, the final point is: everything hat happens, we brought it on ourselves.
Call it karma, fate, divine retribution, our deeds will come back to us one way or another.

Also, none of us are free from prejudice. As hard as we may try, we will always be prejudiced.
Even my RE/Citizenship teacher showed her prejudiced side once by accident. She is by no means a racist person and she was also the coordinator of our year, a position which is not easily obtained.
She was asking one of my friends (who happened to be Chinese) whether his parents would be coming to Parents evening.
He said that they might be busy and her response was something I'll never forget...


"Well can't they just take time off and close the restaurant for one evening?" 


... She didn't know anything about his parents and just assumed because he's Chinese, his parents run a Chinese restaurant...


P.S.: They didn't...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> blacks only club shouldn't bother anyone. there are probably 100 white only clubs for every one black only club.
> 
> 
> ROFL.... There is no such thing as a "White Only" Club....if there was it would get tore down immediately for being racist
> ...



Sounds like an excuse from a racist with a secret agenda to me....
"We have a TV show called White Power Television"....It's a show that has financially powerful white men...hence the "white power" in the title....very subtly while white people are trying to put the past in the past....black people are trying to continue the segregation. It starts off small....with loop holes....hey its BET....but white people can watch too...and then one day comes the bomb....clothing for *US*...by *US*....aka FUBU....100% segregation from the white community. Last I read...when the white community did that...it ended up really fucking bad....and there is no way in HELLLLLLL a white dude can start a clothing line that said For Whites By Whites.....no way... My Visa expires in 2010 and then I have to go home so I really don't give a fuck ... all I know is I have traveled ALL over the USA...not just a state or two....but like 38 of the 50 states.... 

When I was 15 I lived in San Pedro Los Angeles (California)
Quite possibly the WORST place I have ever lived...I thought I was going to die....and I only lived there for two weeks. A primarily Hispanic neighborhood...I could not walk down the street with out getting hassled for being white. My cousin who lived in a nicer neighborhood came to get me to go shopping and he was beaten and robbed and left with a message that we were not welcome in his neighborhood. He lived in ... I believe the valley... a nice upper class neighborhood... and he had black and Hispanic neighbors

When I was 16 I went to Chicago Illinois 
Being the nice guy I am I used to like to pick up hitch hikers...and we say a guy with his thumb out...so we picked him up. I passed out in shotgun (passenger seat) while my buddy drove the guy home. The guy asked if my buddy wanted some weed, my buddy said sure....so we stop the car in a place called Cabrini Green where the guy thanks yanks all my buddys cash and takes off. It was yet another one of those situations where we were told we are not welcome by the colour of our skin

When I was 18 I went to Miami (Florida)
At a bar some guys wanted to start a fight with me because my girlfriend was not the same colour as me....she took me to a club where I was told I was not welcome and I should stick to dating girls my colour...you know all the above was small instances...where a few people were racist...it wasn't till living in Florida that I got broken down as it seemed there really was no place for me... Worse than that it really seemed as if every non white person in Florida HATED white people...which really got me down...

When I was 21 I went to Seattle (Washington)
And there it was like culture shock...after living in awful Florida where segragation was on the rise...Washington was like....strait up there was few black people but...you never saw them with their arm around the same colour person...it was a black dude with a white chick...and a white dude with a black chick...everyone living in harmony....From how I heard Oregon is strait up some KKK fucked up shit I was very surprised how open everyone was (The two states are very close) but it was definitely good to see.

Kansas, Texas, Wisconsin....I mean...of the 38 traveled states I have never seen any form of a hate crime committed from a "white" person....Shit I was homeless for like 4 years...you figure I'd see at least ONE hate crime go down...I guess in the end....in this long ass journey from 1995 to now 2008....13 years of being in this country...traveling....I have witnessed harmony...I have witnessed peace...I have witnessed coloured people of all shades given the same opportunity as those without a shade.... I have met racist white people....who hide in the shadows as they are looked upon as ignorant and in retrospect I have witnessed non whites who are racist in the open spouting words on TV like "I hate white people"...and its perfectly acceptable.

As I told my girlfriend....which eventually lead to us breaking up.....but when Hally Berry (a girl who is proud to hate white people)....but when she won an Oscar all the media here said was black, black, black...and I told my g/f (who was black) that as long as they keep making a big deal and labeling her black....racism will always exist....or at least the big elephant in the room will.... eh.... I need to smoke


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

No white only club?!?!?!! How about the club of the Presidents of the United States?!? Until last election a black man had never even attempted to RUN! They just don't openly say "we are a white only club" sort Sounds like an excuse from a racist with a secret agenda to me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also the KKK, every white power group in existence in the south, the Selma Country club in Alabama (you may have heard of them because they once made giant headlines by deciding to let a Japanese member join because they "felt bad about WW2").


Weapon your post is just a bunch of examples of racist black people. I'm not sure what your point is but it sounds like you are trying to say it's ok for white people to be racist because black people are too. Nobody is blaming white people over black people, we are saying that all forms of racism are wrong.
I will admit however that I get a little more upset when a black person makes a racist comment towards white people because you would think that of all people a black person would know the pain it causes more than anyone because of our countrys past and would have matured beyond such ignorance before, say, a white socially-sheltered kid from the suburbs. But one doesn't justify the other. None of it is okay.


edit: I've re-read this looking for the failed logic you claim it is filled with but the post still makes sense to me. I said it sounds like you are trying to justify racism against black people by saying black people are racist back against white people. I'm not sure where you get the idea that it's acceptable for non-whites to be racist against whites. Like I said none of it is okay. I grew up in South Boston. I've lived in Pasco, Washington. I've spent time in Chicago. I've driven across the country from one coast to the other twice. I'm back in beantown now and I've seen it all. Perception breeds deception is all that comes to mind when I hear you say you think it's socially acceptable for non-whites to hate whites. It's all in the way you percieve things.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 27, 2008)

Seriously Bob there is so much failed logic I don't even want to get into it....just one of the many things said on this topic that would really require much more time and probably someone with much better verbal skills than me to illustrate... but I wanted to address this:


QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I'm not sure what your point is but it sounds like you are trying to say it's ok for white people to be racist because black people are too.
> 
> Where in ANY of my fucking post did I say I condone racism or say it was OK for whites to be racist? I didn't. Being an outsider looking in I have seen racism on both sides of the spectrum...but in America i have noticed its Okay to be "not white" and hate whites publicly. My point of my post is to post MY experiences in America and to show I have been the victim on several occasions of HATE crimes in America... even to the point where I, in Miami, got a motorcycle for the SOLE reason that my European roots absorb the sun and give me a very nice dark tan...which surprisingly enough...made my life quite a bit easier. Let me repeat at NO POINT did I EVER say
> 
> ...


I was just saying racism exist in America but not the way the media portrays and here are my personal life references. If all of America could have been like my stay in Washington...it would have been a MUCH MUCH better experience.


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

I am a racist.....

I have ran the 100m, the 500m the 1000m relay. Oh wait.......

Heres the thing, colour/ethnicity matters not. We all bleed the same, we all die the same, we are all (more or less [cesarians etc]) born the same way. Peel away the skin colour, and ignore ethnicity and we are all made up of the same stuff.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont see how calling somone black is racism.. They are black, afterall. 
They call us white, and do we take offence to that? You'd be stupid to, becuase you are white. 
Like calling an orange and orange, and it turning around and saying "I take offence to that!!!!" 
The orange is an atard becuase it IS orange.. 

Like calling somone fat. hows it weightism? i can see it would be weightism is you were dissing the fact they were fat. 


There only one thing I hate more than racism... whites!!!


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 28, 2008)

After considering my username, I thought it was relevant for me to make a post in this thread.


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 28, 2008)

Only problem with racism is the name.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 28, 2008)

I love this place, there are people who really have strong and very mature beliefs. Thank you all for participating with objective opinions. I have found truly interesting opinions.


----------

